# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Peat Swamp Trip in Johor

## royss78

Hi there! 

Is there anyone interested to visit peat swamps in Johor, Malaysia? I was surprised to find one so near my house. It was approximately 3 mins drive from my place and is accessible by road. 

I gave it a try today and managed to net some fishes. Managed to get some Blackline Rasbora - Rasbora borapetensis, Croaking Gourami, Trichopsis vittatus and Blue Panchax -Aplocheilus panchax.

I'm trying to hunt for some wild bettas so if anyone is keen and would not mind to make a trip to Johor, do drop me a line. Oh yah, not forgetting anyone who know where to hunt for betta do buzz me. Thanks a million!  :Smile:

----------


## blurless

Whereabouts in Johor? I'm from Skudai...

I heard that paddy fields do have bettas in them.

----------


## royss78

Hi blurless,

You're from Skudai? You won't believe it cause I found this place in Taman Ponderosa which is next to where I live in Taman Molek. Is near the Ponderosa Golf Club.

I'm planning to check it out tomorrow again. Might try to fish for some Channa - Haruan cause I tried today but my line snapped.

Let me know if you are keen. I might go and check out a palm oil area in Pontian cause when I used to fish for haruans there I came across some bubble nest. Could be bettas but I didn't have a net so couldn't catch any that day.

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## Arotiger

the land oposite Johor Jaya near Bakawali, now the car park of Tebrau City, i used to catch baby gar type fishes about 1-3inches.

----------


## blurless

> Hi blurless,
> 
> You're from Skudai? You won't believe it cause I found this place in Taman Ponderosa which is next to where I live in Taman Molek. Is near the Ponderosa Golf Club.
> 
> I'm planning to check it out tomorrow again. Might try to fish for some Channa - Haruan cause I tried today but my line snapped.
> 
> Let me know if you are keen. I might go and check out a palm oil area in Pontian cause when I used to fish for haruans there I came across some bubble nest. Could be bettas but I didn't have a net so couldn't catch any that day.
> 
> Cheers.


There's a lake near my house in Impian Emas where I seen people fishing Toman there. According to an uncle there, he caught a pretty big one before (I forgot the size). 

I'm only back in JB on the weekends so can only go there during weekends. Am keen to check out the place you mentioned.




> the land oposite Johor Jaya near Bakawali, now the car park of Tebrau City, i used to catch baby gar type fishes about 1-3inches.


Does that still exist now?

----------


## royss78

Hey blurless,

I like fishing for haruans and tomans but I'm trying to fulfill a childhood dream of mine to catch some wild bettas. They say you can find Betta Pulchra in the Pontian area of Ulu Choh so thinking of checking that place out. Let me know if you are keen to go on the weekend. Just drop me a line.  :Smile:

----------


## royss78

Hi Arotiger,

Yeah, does that place still exist? If is now the car park of Tebrau City, then I supposed is not there already but if you're keen to catch those small gar fishes you can also join me at the swamp near my place. The one I mentioned in my last post. The water catchment area is very close to the Plentong river and I've seen some of this small gar fish but is quite hard to catch cause they are quite fast. Let me know maybe we can organize a trip with blurless.  :Grin:

----------


## blurless

> Hey blurless,
> 
> I like fishing for haruans and tomans but I'm trying to fulfill a childhood dream of mine to catch some wild bettas. They say you can find Betta Pulchra in the Pontian area of Ulu Choh so thinking of checking that place out. Let me know if you are keen to go on the weekend. Just drop me a line.


http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/pulchra.html

There got specific details on which kampong you can find that...wonder how true is that. I'm not free this coming weekend, most likely is next weekend or after next...=.= very busy. I'd love to explore these peat swamps...

----------


## royss78

Hey,

No worries. Just drop me a line when you are free to come in to check out these swamps. Btw, thanks for the link!

----------


## Arotiger

Sorry it doesnt exist now. if you have a trip, i can meet you around Johor Jaya area. but busy around 15-31 oct

----------


## royss78

> Sorry it doesnt exist now. if you have a trip, i can meet you around Johor Jaya area. but busy around 15-31 oct


How about this coming weekend? Say on Saturday... will check the weather forecast first and get back to you cause it has been raining of late.

----------


## royss78

> Sorry it doesnt exist now. if you have a trip, i can meet you around Johor Jaya area. but busy around 15-31 oct


Hey Arotiger & blurless,

I checked the weather forecast and is raining everyday this week. I think we still can go as it rains mostly in the early hours of the morning. By noon the rain usually stops so is pretty all right to go and check the swamp out. The only thing to take note is that the water level maybe a little higher. Will take some pictures to show you how the place looks like and how convenient it is to get there as it is smack right in the middle of a residential area. Hope to get some nice pictures tomorrow of the swamp and the fishes that live there.

So we still on for Saturday? Let's say around 12pm noon? Let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## blurless

I can't go this saturday. If I'm in on M'sia on the 15 Oct weekend I'll let you know again.

Nice...show the pictures!

----------


## royss78

> I can't go this saturday. If I'm in on M'sia on the 15 Oct weekend I'll let you know again.
> 
> Nice...show the pictures!


Hey blurless! I will try and get the pictures today because the last few days have been raining cats and dogs. Trying to make a trip later to document the fishes I caught as well as to take some pictures of the peat swamp. I found another place about 3 mins drive from the peat swamp, Kampung Plentong Tengah and I found a small stream by the road side that branches off into smaller puddles of water. Saw some small fishes there so I will try to document them as well. I hope to put up the pictures for you all later today if it doesn't rain.  :Smile:

----------


## blurless

Nice! Will wait for your photos..

----------


## Jon-san

Interesting! There are places in JB to catch wild small fishes?! Maybe when I go in to visit my wife's family, can make a visit. Are the places easily accessible?

----------


## longcheeze

Hope to see the pics soon. Interesting.

----------


## blurless

> Interesting! There are places in JB to catch wild small fishes?! Maybe when I go in to visit my wife's family, can make a visit. Are the places easily accessible?


I think there should be alot of such places. My GF's house in JB, the drains at the back of the house have wild guppies...places where you least expect to have fish.

----------


## royss78

Hey All, 

Here are the pictures as promised. The pictures were taken from my friend's Iphone so hopefully is clear enough.  :Smile: 

1. Swamp picture taken from the road side... is only 3 mins from my house.
swamp picture taken from the road side.jpg

2. Swamp with dead trees and vegetation.
swamp showing dead trees and vegetation.jpg

3. Swamp with residential development in the background... is really sad to see all these natural habitats being destroyed just to make way for development.
swamp_development background.jpg

4. Netting the fishes.
netting fishes_081011.jpg

5. Blackline Rasbora - Rasbora Borapatensis
blackline rasbora.jpg

----------


## royss78

Continuation...

6. Blue Panchax - Aplocheilus Panchax with some snails.

blue panchax_snails.jpg

7. Croaking Gourami - Trichopsis Vittatus

croaking_gourami.jpg

8. Ghost Shrimp - Palaemonetes Sp. ... I think they are not native to Malaysia but there were quite a lot of them there.

ghost_shrimp.jpg

By the way, this place is in this suburb called Ponderosa in JB... just in case any of you might be interested to visit the place. Sorry I didn't document any water plants as I'm not that verse in it. Will do so the next time.

There you go guys... my next trip is going to this place called Sanglang in Pontian district about 70km away from JB to try and net some fishes in a ditch next to an oil palm estate. I used to fish for snakeheads there and was told there are wild bettas in that area so I might try it out. Hopefully can catch some or maybe some other unique fishes.  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

nice..interesting to know there are such places in malaysia to catch wild fishes..

----------


## Jon-san

> Continuation...
> 
> 6. Blue Panchax - Aplocheilus Panchax with some snails.
> 
> Attachment 26139
> 
> 7. Croaking Gourami - Trichopsis Vittatus
> 
> Attachment 26140
> ...


Hi bro, thanks for the photo updates! Do the wild caught fishes do well in your tanks? I'm just afraid they cannot acclimatise to the home aquarium environment. Am really interested in making a visit down. Now looking for a day to pay my in-laws a visit (excuse to wife to go JB so I can visit this area).

----------


## royss78

> Hi bro, thanks for the photo updates! Do the wild caught fishes do well in your tanks? I'm just afraid they cannot acclimatise to the home aquarium environment. Am really interested in making a visit down. Now looking for a day to pay my in-laws a visit (excuse to wife to go JB so I can visit this area).


Hey Jon-san! Is good to hear from you mate! Yeah, the fishes are doing well in my home tank... except for the two croaking gourami that jump out of the tank in the night. Found them dead cold the next morning... it was really sad man... other than that everything else is so far so good. 

Actually I realized that I was only netting the surface fishes and I haven't tried to net those that are at the middle and the bottom of the swamp because the water level was much higher due to the rains. I may try again another time.

Do let me know when you are keen to come down and I'll take you there. Maybe we can also go to another spot in Pontian, Johor this coming Saturday if the weather permits.  :Wink:

----------


## royss78

> nice..interesting to know there are such places in malaysia to catch wild fishes..


Hi leefhker! Yeah, it was really surprising to find this place so near my house. I've always wanted to document fishes in my home state of Johore and is only recently that I'm able to do so. I believe there are many more different kinds of interesting and unique fishes that have not been documented yet and I think I'm really just scratching the surface. My only wish is that they won't disappear completely due to destruction of their habitat which is happening very rapidly in Johore.  :Sad:  

Hope to see them around for many more years to come.  :Smile:

----------


## Jon-san

> Hey Jon-san! Is good to hear from you mate! Yeah, the fishes are doing well in my home tank... except for the two croaking gourami that jump out of the tank in the night. Found them dead cold the next morning... it was really sad man... other than that everything else is so far so good. 
> 
> Actually I realized that I was only netting the surface fishes and I haven't tried to net those that are at the middle and the bottom of the swamp because the water level was much higher due to the rains. I may try again another time.
> 
> Do let me know when you are keen to come down and I'll take you there. Maybe we can also go to another spot in Pontian, Johor this coming Saturday if the weather permits.


This saturday probably cannot, coz I've got my house reno to look into. Will be quite some time more before I can make a trip in. Will PM you again in advance when I'm heading in! Thanks, buddy!

----------


## royss78

> This saturday probably cannot, coz I've got my house reno to look into. Will be quite some time more before I can make a trip in. Will PM you again in advance when I'm heading in! Thanks, buddy!


Sure! No worries bro! Let me know when you are coming into JB.

----------


## blurless

I'll be heading in this weekend! Gonna go Molek for a haircut in the morning...hehe

Will bring a long net to the swamp if I can find 1! You free this weekend? Maybe can go check out...

----------


## royss78

> I'll be heading in this weekend! Gonna go Molek for a haircut in the morning...hehe
> 
> Will bring a long net to the swamp if I can find 1! You free this weekend? Maybe can go check out...


Hey Buddy! This weekend which day? Saturday will good for me. Why don't we check out the place after we go Pontian. I'm thinking of documenting some fishes there. Let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## blurless

Saturday is fine... What time?? I'll PM you my contact to arrange more...

----------


## royss78

Hey Bro, messaged you earlier... do check. Thanks!

----------


## Yany

all your planning and pictures remind me of my childhood in Ipoh. My uncle used to have this piece of land that connects to part of a huge pond where we used to go catch fishes and shrimps. There were such a wide variety from the croaking gouramis, blue panchax, zebras danios, tiger barbs, some other fishes that I do not have a name for but look a lot like smelt with silvery long body, snake heads (used to catch the red babies when they surface in a school), soon hock (caught one with a net that was 5 inches long) and so many others. There were 2 types of shrimp, ghost and those that look like ghost shrimp but with big claws.

Oh, there were monitor lizards and snakes around too in the "wilder" areas.

However, the last I heard, they filled in this huge pond to build houses  :Sad:

----------


## blurless

its a pity with all the habitat destruction for developments...everytime I see them clearing away trees for development will feel kinda 'disturbed'...

Anyway, Ipoh is a beautiful place!

----------


## royss78

> all your planning and pictures remind me of my childhood in Ipoh. My uncle used to have this piece of land that connects to part of a huge pond where we used to go catch fishes and shrimps. There were such a wide variety from the croaking gouramis, blue panchax, zebras danios, tiger barbs, some other fishes that I do not have a name for but look a lot like smelt with silvery long body, snake heads (used to catch the red babies when they surface in a school), soon hock (caught one with a net that was 5 inches long) and so many others. There were 2 types of shrimp, ghost and those that look like ghost shrimp but with big claws.
> 
> Oh, there were monitor lizards and snakes around too in the "wilder" areas.
> 
> However, the last I heard, they filled in this huge pond to build houses


Hey Yany, I can really identify with your experiences as well... I started catching fishes when I was still in primary school and during that time you can find even tiger barbs in the back drain of my house. My house was facing the army camp in the front that has a large pond with connecting streams... there were plentiful of fishes there that all you need to do was to scoop with a net and you're bound to get something. Today, part of that camp has been partition off to make way for commercial land. So sad to see all these fishes disappear just like that... how I wish there was something we can do.  :Sad:

----------


## royss78

> its a pity with all the habitat destruction for developments...everytime I see them clearing away trees for development will feel kinda 'disturbed'...
> 
> Anyway, Ipoh is a beautiful place!


I so agree with you bro! Oh yah, I agree that Ipoh is a beautiful place too with very tasty food.  :Grin:

----------


## reiner09

Aha i remember when i was young, i have so much fun netting guppies in a forested area in dover..but now it has a condominum standing on it..will never find such places in singapore anymore..

----------


## Yany

> I so agree with you bro! Oh yah, I agree that Ipoh is a beautiful place too with very tasty food.


You are so right about the food. Everytime I go back.... eat like there's no tomorrow. Wake up really early to "yum cha"  :Smile: 




> Aha i remember when i was young, i have so much fun netting guppies in a forested area in dover..but now it has a condominum standing on it..will never find such places in singapore anymore..


I heard from another bro here that he used to catch fishes near thomson... needless to say, its all gone. I did a google map around Bt Batok once and there is this pond surrounded by trees not too far away from the Bt Gombak station. Quite near to Little Quillin but I suppose you would have to track into the dense "forest" LOL. Could be quite an adventure for the adventurous!!  :Smile:

----------


## blurless

Sneak preview!!

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1318672923.847988.jpg

Will put up the photos of today's trip later...  :Very Happy:

----------


## blurless

> I heard from another bro here that he used to catch fishes near thomson... needless to say, its all gone. I did a google map around Bt Batok once and there is this pond surrounded by trees not too far away from the Bt Gombak station. Quite near to Little Quillin but I suppose you would have to track into the dense "forest" LOL. Could be quite an adventure for the adventurous!!


not sure if it's still there... Got HDB nearby and the path into that stream/pond don't know where liao...

----------


## reiner09

Where is this place bro blurless? document any species?

----------


## royss78

> Where is this place bro blurless? document any species?


Hey leefhker! This place is Parit Panjang in Pontian, Johor. Bro blurless and I went over there this afternoon to document some species. I will leave it to him to reveal the rest of our findings.  :Wink:

----------


## reiner09

woa bros.. you guys went all the way to pontian? that is quite far..will be looking forward to what you guys document..very interesting to see such places and its' faunas

----------


## Yany

> Hey leefhker! This place is Parit Panjang in Pontian, Johor. Bro blurless and I went over there this afternoon to document some species. I will leave it to him to reveal the rest of our findings.


Can't wait  :Smile: 




> not sure if it's still there... Got HDB nearby and the path into that stream/pond don't know where liao...


Should be still there. Check out this link..http://wikimapia.org/56019/Bukit-Gombak-Sports-Complex
If you can see Little Guillin Lake.... move further up.

----------


## blurless

Here they are:

This is the location on Google Map:


One of the streams in the oil palm plantation:


I think this is an aquatic plant, is this a species of Pelia? Will be good if someone can ID this:


A floating plant, peat moss? Anyone can ID this too:


Climbing Perch:


Common snakehead:


And this is what royss78 is looking for:

----------


## reiner09

I am not able to see the pictures..is it just me or..

----------


## roychan69

Nice photos.  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

aha i manage to see the pictures using an rather ingenious way...nice pictures! hope to see more documentations coming..!

----------


## Yany

Awesome pictures! So, did you collect any plants back? The 3rd picture does look like pelia but I think its a kind of moss. Was it growing underwater or just at the edge?
You caught a wild betta? Nice!!!

----------


## royss78

> Here they are:
> 
> This is the location on Google Map:
> 
> 
> One of the streams in the oil palm plantation:
> 
> 
> I think this is an aquatic plant, is this a species of Pelia? Will be good if someone can ID this:
> ...


I can't view the pictures bro... bro leefker can you tell me how I can view it?

----------


## reiner09

oh..it is quite easy actually..you click 'reply with quote' then under the quote you will see the links..just copy and paste the links onto a new tab (the white area on top i don't know what is it called) then enter..

----------


## royss78

Thanks bro! Managed to view it.  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

Here they are:

This is the location on Google Map:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...0/IMG_1484.png

One of the streams in the oil palm plantation:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...1-768x1024.jpg

I think this is an aquatic plant, is this a species of Pelia? Will be good if someone can ID this:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...3-768x1024.jpg

A floating plant, peat moss? Anyone can ID this too:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...8-768x1024.jpg

Climbing Perch:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...3-768x1024.jpg

Common snakehead:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...4-1024x768.jpg

And this is what royss78 is looking for:
http://blurless.randchar.com/wp-cont...0-1024x768.jpg

a repost on the links but do not know why some didn't work already..

----------


## royss78

> Awesome pictures! So, did you collect any plants back? The 3rd picture does look like pelia but I think its a kind of moss. Was it growing underwater or just at the edge?
> You caught a wild betta? Nice!!!


Hey Yany! Yeah, bro blurless was more into the plants than me. We caught the rest of the fish except the wild betta. We found this fish in a roadside fish stall. I was told by the malay lady owner of the stall that they used wild bettas and croaking gouramis as bait for fishing snakeheads.... I told them to try and gather some more wild bettas for me since they frequent this places more often to fish. The wild betta in the picture is a betta pulchra which is found only in Pontian. If I remember correctly, records do not show that this betta exist anywhere else in Malaysia except in the district of Pontian in Johor state.

----------


## royss78

Today I'm going to try and document some fishes in another palm oil estate in Kampung Pasir Salam in Ulu Tiram. I've been very curious because this estate is directly next to the river and when the river overflows during rainy seasons, fishes are trapped in the estate. Will document them and take some pictures if the weather is ok later.  :Smile:

----------


## reiner09

> Today I'm going to try and document some fishes in another palm oil estate in Kampung Pasir Salam in Ulu Tiram. I've been very curious because this estate is directly next to the river and when the river overflows during rainy seasons, fishes are trapped in the estate. Will document them and take some pictures if the weather is ok later.


 wow please do..am looking forward to it..

----------


## Yany

> Hey Yany! Yeah, bro blurless was more into the plants than me. We caught the rest of the fish except the wild betta. We found this fish in a roadside fish stall. I was told by the malay lady owner of the stall that they used wild bettas and croaking gouramis as bait for fishing snakeheads.... I told them to try and gather some more wild bettas for me since they frequent this places more often to fish. The wild betta in the picture is a betta pulchra which is found only in Pontian. If I remember correctly, records do not show that this betta exist anywhere else in Malaysia except in the district of Pontian in Johor state.


You should buy all the bettas and supply to the LFS here in Singapore. I think you would make some $$$  :Smile:

----------


## royss78

> You should buy all the bettas and supply to the LFS here in Singapore. I think you would make some $$$


hahaha... yeah! but no need to buy because they are quite plentiful here in the wild but I'll rather they are left undisturbed in the wild. Maybe I will breed them and sell them to Singapore instead. Is interesting to know that they are sought after by people in Singapore and worldwide but over here they are not appreciated much.

----------


## royss78

> wow please do..am looking forward to it..


sure mate! will do my best.

----------


## blurless

Ok relax guys...once I get home I'll get the pictures fixed!

----------


## blurless

I think I fixed it! Can you guys see the photos?

The stall where royss78 gotten his fish... =P

----------


## blurless

> Awesome pictures! So, did you collect any plants back? The 3rd picture does look like pelia but I think its a kind of moss. Was it growing underwater or just at the edge?
> You caught a wild betta? Nice!!!


I got this on the edge and there are some underwater. The water was too dark to see if there is any plants growing proper underneath it (I doubt plants can survive in such dark waters anyway, there is barely any sunlight hitting the soil.)

----------


## reiner09

yeah the pictures can be seen now..great pictures..

----------


## Jon-san

Wah! Think I have to make a trip soon. But first, have to settle my house moving.... *sigh*

----------


## Yany

> I got this on the edge and there are some underwater. The water was too dark to see if there is any plants growing proper underneath it (I doubt plants can survive in such dark waters anyway, there is barely any sunlight hitting the soil.)


Actually, this plant looks a lot like those planted with Bonsais  :Smile: 
Try to cultivate and see if that works !

----------


## 1112

> I think I fixed it! Can you guys see the photos?
> 
> The stall where royss78 gotten his fish... =P


 

no issue to bring into Singpaore?

----------


## blurless

> Actually, this plant looks a lot like those planted with Bonsais 
> Try to cultivate and see if that works !


What you mean planted with bonsai? I got some back, trying to see if it'll grow... 




> no issue to bring into Singpaore?


 Nope, I think can bring in about 20-30 fish each time. Read it somewhere in the .gov sites.

----------


## blurless

Found the source:

http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...rnamentalFish/




> Fish
> (except kois/carps)	
> 
> Any country	
> 
> 30 pieces packed in not more than 3 litres of water per person per trip, subject to a maximum of 60 pieces in not more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons in the car)

----------


## 1112

> Found the source:
> 
> http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...rnamentalFish/


thanks for the info.

----------


## reiner09

How about travelling by plane ar? How to store like that?

----------


## Yany

> What you mean planted with bonsai? I got some back, trying to see if it'll grow...


I've seen my mom plant bonsai and the moss are used to cover the soil part so as to keep the soil moist. It looks similar to what you have.... not sure if its the same... LOL.
I've also seen them in Cameron Highlands near waterfalls or near watersource at vegetable plantation.

----------


## GuppyLover

Out of topic here. But I saw some fishes in the big long kang at Yishun / Khatib. Aroung 4inch +/- . It has a red tail and the rest is rather dark. Anyone has any idea what fish it is?

----------


## blurless

You probably need to net them and get a photo? Haha...4" with red tail...got no idea man.

----------


## Johora

Hi there , I was just wondering if it would be possible for me to tag along during one of your Betta collecting trips. 

I have recently developed an interest in wild Bettas and would love a chance to see them in the wild. 

Cheers,
Paul

----------


## Yany

> Out of topic here. But I saw some fishes in the big long kang at Yishun / Khatib. Aroung 4inch +/- . It has a red tail and the rest is rather dark. Anyone has any idea what fish it is?


I have a feeling that it could be a species of ciclid. I have seen before from the window of my sister-in-law's place overlooking a huge monsoon drain. Its a pair of fish... almost black with red tips at the end of the tail.

----------


## royss78

Hey Bros & Sis, sorry for not updating cause I've been rather busy with work these few days... I got some problem with my camera so after I get it fix I'll post the pictures of my latest trip.  :Smile:

----------


## GuppyLover

> You probably need to net them and get a photo? Haha...4" with red tail...got no idea man.


I couldn't net them because I had no idea how to get down the drain. But I took a video but its not that good quality though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_pB5AEl7M

There were many of them in the whole stretch of the drain.

----------


## reiner09

aha too small la ,can't really see .. use fishing rod fish them up le..

----------


## ranchu

I think that the floating plant that you found is mayaca fluviatilis, not too sure about the spelling.

----------


## royss78

> I couldn't net them because I had no idea how to get down the drain. But I took a video but its not that good quality though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_pB5AEl7M
> 
> There were many of them in the whole stretch of the drain.


Can't really see clearly mate but they could be Beardless Barb (Cyclocheilichthys apogon) or Tinfoil Barb (Barbonymus schwanenfeldii)... I'm just making a wild guess since these fishes are also found in canals and streams in Singapore. It won't be that easy to net them too... barbs are quite fast fishes. You may need an extra pair of hands to net them.  :Smile:

----------


## blurless

Just want to update this thread, that the peat swamp royss78 discovered at the beginning of this thread is gone. 

I went there last weekend hoping to net some fish, only to see a condo development in its place. Kind of made me sad to see urbanization destroying the local wildlife...

On the other hand, are Blue Panchax available for sale in SG or JB?

----------


## newlife

This is interesting...
Too bad Singapore have limited rural area for such interesting events...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## astro

Wow nice! Anyone can bring me go? I'm free this weekend

----------


## RonWill

You wish to view condo development?? See post #79.

----------


## Navanod

Come to Bishan park lah, plenty of cichlids, catfishes, red ear sliders, snakeheads, giant snails and all sorts of strange abandoned pets in the artificial "river" now.
If you're lucky, may even get to see wild boars and all sorts of fishing birds.

Of course, you'll have to endure the hordes of people and the packs of dogs

----------


## blurless

> ... hordes of people and the packs of dogs


That actually sounds more dangerous than exploring swamps in Malaysia! They are all introduced species in the lake? Any species out-competing the others?

----------


## Navanod

Only if you venture too near the mac dees or the dog run area.
Yes, mostly introduced. I can even see red parrot fish and albino sucker from the bridge sometimes.
2 main cichlid species are dominate in the river.

----------


## icefire

> Only if you venture too near the mac dees or the dog run area.
> Yes, mostly introduced. I can even see red parrot fish and albino sucker from the bridge sometimes.
> 2 main cichlid species are dominate in the river.


luohan and tilapia is it? hahhaa... hmm anymore msia trips to find snakeheads/peat swamps? i can join if its in the weekends..

----------

